# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full time Optometrist - Optometry practice available

## SBeveridge

Great opportunity to purchase an established Optometry practice near Burlington, VT

Owner is ready to retire and is selling their successful Optometry practice located in the Burlington area. Burlington, VT was ranked as the #95 Best Place to Live in 2021 by Livability. Located on the Eastern shore of Lake Champaign, Burlington is the most populous city in VT and is a great place to live and play with excellent schools, impressive art scene, 8 mile greenway and an abundance of outdoor activities including boating, skiing, snowmobiling, fishing and more.
Optometrist (OD)

*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*

Practice grosses ~775K2400 sq feet with 2 lanes and room for 2 moreLocation is ownedExcellent reviewsEquipment includes OCT which is approx 5 years oldM-F with no evening hoursSuccessful practice that is booked out several monthsOpportunity to increase revenue by adding more medical examsGreat staff
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*

Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinationsDiagnose disease and vision disordersCounsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*

Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)License to practice in the state ofVTExcellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
*To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com*
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

